# What are your positive qualities?



## kayleee (Aug 19, 2015)

I think there needs to be a little more self love on this forum!!
So list some of your favorite things about yourself or just general positive qualities you possess 
If you're going to reply with "none" please reevaluate your answer before posting thank you

I'll start! Something I like about myself is that I generally have an easy time talking to people that I've never met before


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Aug 19, 2015)

I'm a very creative person. I also like to volunteer, entertain people, and sometimes work.


----------



## piichinu (Aug 19, 2015)

- im smart
- im pretty
- im well-rounded and i have a lot of hobbies
- im not judgmental
- i try to see things from other people's perspectives
- i generally dont find anyone or anything annoying


----------



## Jake (Aug 19, 2015)

I'm honest and straight forward 
Not afraid to speak up
Outgoing
Caring
Understanding and forgiving
I hate study but I work well
I like keeping busy


----------



## radical6 (Aug 19, 2015)

im blunt i guess if thats positive


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 19, 2015)

I'm easily amused, way too easily if you ask some people.. if that's a good thing.

I'm pretty straightforward with my opinions, if I don't like something I tell people. Sorry if you asked m8


----------



## Azza (Aug 19, 2015)

I will laughh at most things, even if it's a really bad joke. I still find those funny, I have no idea why. I'm pretty smart for most people my age.


----------



## Albuns (Aug 19, 2015)

1) I'm passionate enough about my art to keep drawing even when halfway through it doesn't look like what I envisioned.
2) Every little lie or hint of dishonesty I make is backed with the intention of not disappointing, sadly that's not always how the cookie crumbles.
3) I'm stupidly persistent enough to keep trying at something even when they say the chances are slim to none or virtually impossible, there's value in dedication and diligence, I think it's just a matter of time unless it really was not meant to be.
4) I'm a somewhat blacksmith! Not really, I just used draw weaponry and make stuff out of pencils, tape, wood, and styrofoam ;w;
5) I'm generally quick to forgive if I can look at why a person might do what they did.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 19, 2015)

Also  I suck at drawing and anatomy but to hell with that really, I love drawing random stuff wherever lol


----------



## 00jachna (Aug 19, 2015)

Error

They don't exsist -.-'


----------



## Albuns (Aug 19, 2015)

00jachna said:


> Error
> 
> They don't exsist -.-'



Error,
Wrong, they're simply too good to be obvious. <3


----------



## cornimer (Aug 19, 2015)

I have no idea what my positive qualities are.  -_-
I have a positive outlook on life I guess?  Like I'm not at all peppy, but I always try to ensure people going through tough times that things will get better.
I think I'm usually kind to people...except my sister XD.
And I'm intelligent...that's not much of a personality trait though.
And I try to do everything possible to avoid hurting people's feelings.  I don't know if that's a good thing or a bad thing.

Wow, it's a lot easier to talk about your negative qualities.  I could make a whole list of those.  But you're right, we do need some positivity on this forum.


----------



## Rasha (Aug 19, 2015)

- I can somehow do art which I think is cool and fun
- animal lover and totally not a scaredy cat when it comes to the other species
- my English skills had improved a lot lately, I guess
- I believe of myself as a person who doesn't mindlessly follow the sheep and likes to think out of the box, for the most part I don't follow trends that don't appeal to me
- I believe I'm down to earth and likes to help people, also doesn't brag about what I have or can do
- not picky when it comes to food!
- plays video games! video games are awesome  
- probably other things that I can't remember right now


----------



## Jake (Aug 19, 2015)

Azza said:


> I will laughh at most things, even if it's a really bad joke. I still find those funny, I have no idea why. I'm pretty smart for most people my age.



My mom is the same lol

When I see her she'll be like watching the news or sth and then they'll be like "someone just died in car accident" and she laughs and I'm like omg couldn't u have left me at the adoption centre for different parents


----------



## jiny (Aug 19, 2015)

Uh I guess my dimples are cool


----------



## jiny (Aug 19, 2015)

whoops double post


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Aug 19, 2015)

When i propose to do something,i do it
Never be like:IM SORRYYYYY! T.T to people i dont even care about
Not a a*shole


----------



## ams (Aug 19, 2015)

I'm smart and really good in school. That's probably my main positive quality.


----------



## Llust (Aug 19, 2015)

i dont even know if i have any lol ._. js, everything about myself is pretty negative haha..
i guess im good with literature and drawing?


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Aug 19, 2015)

-I like making people laugh and I'm kinda good at it
-I'm very neat and clean. Also pretty organized
-I will always be there for someone when they need me. I don't care if it's 5 in the morning, I'll help out my friends. 
-I understand things really well (like equations, problem solving, people skills, and most scholastic stuff)
-My personality is pretty well-liked by people 

I can't really think of much else


----------



## kayleee (Aug 19, 2015)

Yall who are saying you don't have any positive qaulities, I'm here to tell you that you're dead ass wrong. Don't worry if you sound like you're bragging cause who cares tbh, if you sing like an angel then say it. If you look like a goddess then say it! If you're the smartest person in your class then say it! Like tbh even if it's just something small like you have a nice laugh or know a lot about nail polish or cars or something. But don't say that you don't have ANY cause all that tells me is that you're a liar


----------



## ibelleS (Aug 19, 2015)

I'm sassy


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Aug 19, 2015)

I know a lot about nail polish/nail care and sometimes people are impressed with what knowledge I have of cars :')

I like this thread better than the negative qualities.


----------



## Togekid (Aug 19, 2015)

I'm smart. That's about it. xD


----------



## jiny (Aug 19, 2015)

There were kids who copied my work in class.
So I guess I was the smartest in my class
It just annoyed me that The many times I told them to STOP COPYING ME!!! they never did
Some of them were smart too! Still copied me.
There were Class A, Class B, Class C and Class D in my school.
Some of the kids who weren't so smart, GOT TO CLASS A. because why?! Because of me...!!

So yeah I was the smartest kid in my class xD


----------



## oswaldies (Aug 19, 2015)

This might sound like boasting but it's not </3
I have very good choice of words, and I have very good grammar, I'm just good at writing
but I write extremely small.


----------



## cornimer (Aug 19, 2015)

kayleee said:


> Yall who are saying you don't have any positive qaulities, I'm here to tell you that you're dead ass wrong. Don't worry if you sound like you're bragging cause who cares tbh, if you sing like an angel then say it. If you look like a goddess then say it! If you're the smartest person in your class then say it! Like tbh even if it's just something small like you have a nice laugh or know a lot about nail polish or cars or something. But don't say that you don't have ANY cause all that tells me is that you're a liar



Fine.  I can sing decently.  XD

Oh, and I thought of one more...I have a strong sense of identity.  Like, I've never worried about "Who am I", I know who I am and what I believe in and that's that.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 19, 2015)

I'm a good listener.. I prefer listening rather than talking. If it's good, I dunno.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I have a.. somewhat easy time to remember way too random facts which made everyone in high school think I was smart as hell, because whenever we had like trivia quizes I scored pretty high lol. I even won a gift card when we had this running even over a semester where you had to remember news from the week; every week we had a quiz to see who remembered the most and whoever had the best total score once semester was over won stuff.. 1st 2nd and 3rd place. Yeah I won first lol


----------



## honeymoo (Aug 19, 2015)

I have nice lips.


----------



## TheGreatBrain (Aug 19, 2015)

I care about people. Everyones elses feelings are more important than my own. ( usually). When someone hurts me and I lash back, I feel terrible.

I have a great sense of humor, and I'm funny. I love making people laugh.

I'm a great gardener.

I love my family more than anything.

I'm a kid at heart, and I love that about myself.

I'm good at decorating ac  rooms for my characters houses.


----------



## Panazel Maria (Aug 19, 2015)

To list them off int he quickest manner possible:

Upbeat: I rarely talk super negatively unless "OH GEEZELUS CHRYSLER NOT THIS AGH" and stuff.~
Impatient: I can't stand still zel. Ever. Standing still = waiting = life wasteeeee
Considerate: I hate being rude to others except when they call me out for being rude when I don't think it was.
Random as zel: Being random is a good gear in my factory! Although factories are kinda ironic in this metaphor.
Open to ideas: I don't like racism or sexism, so I try to welcome other cultures when I can zel.
Maybe TOO open: I have no gender preference. (...Should I be talking about that here? I don't wanna derail the topic)
Determined: Can run games for hours on end. I do this all the time when I RP on Roll20. It's also what helped me finish Lunatic Pointdevice Mode.
Not prone to flashing lights: I can look at something that might be considered epileptic and not blink. It's also partly why I'm open to glitterbombs and bright colors as a result.
Intelligent: Not deemed by me! There are lots of people who call me intelligent whenever I try providing solutions or work on a project for other people.
Kind: Also not deemed by me! When I was in high school, I became very popular because I was one of the nicest students in my school (which says a lot...). I even became Prom Ruler partly because of that.


----------



## Hamusuta (Aug 19, 2015)

I'm a professional singer, model, actor, dancer and I'm really great at making sandwiches.


----------



## Wittle_Munchkin (Aug 20, 2015)

1. I'm a polymath. That means I have too many interests to count when it comes to hobbies, music, shows, art, video games, clothing, humor, politics, etc. I can relate to almost anybody. (Which is why I also have lots of friends)
2. I care about everyone & I'm extremely loyal. As long as they respect me, I'll be one of the most understanding, helpful, and positive influences they have.
3. I'm a picky eater. (While that might seem like a negative quality, I don't think it is. Why? That means I'm able to show my buddies the best foods to try. I'm complimented when it comes to my tastes in food. OH, and I'm also a natural cook. I cook all the time!)
4. Gotta admit... I have a symmetrical face. (Finding a biological excuse to say that I'm pretty.) If I wanted to be a model/actress, I'm pretty sure I could. 
5. My social skills are nearly perfect. I'm good at reading people and reacting in a way that makes them feel more comfortable.
6. Whenever I make posts on reddit and other social media, they tend to be popular and also gather all types of discussions. Aaallll the karma. 
7. I'm an overall laid-back happy person. It doesn't take much for me to feel that way. I'm content with being healthy, relaxed, and intellectually stimulated.
8. I can keep up with multiple topics at once with or without context provided. Anybody wanna listen to black/folk/death/etc metal while laughing at poop jokes and putting on makeup/cute outfits with me? Go right ahead because I love all those things. Talk about whatever you want with me at whatever pace. Be spontaneous with me. 
9. I can sing. I can draw/write. I can put on makeup. I can act. I can be hilarious. I can be a fiery ball of joy. I can win just about any rational argument... all every well. (This all stems back to how many interests I have. I cannot stress it enough.)
10. I'm aware that my future is a promising one. I know my strengths and weaknesses. I have learned how to make my weaknesses into laughable stories. I can accomplish anything, so long as I strive enough for it.

I enjoyed reading everybody's positive qualities. Keep on doing what you do best.

Also, I made a negative traits thread because my therapist once asked me to make a list of my negative qualities. Once I did, she gave me steps on how to eliminate those qualities/replace them with strengths. Sometimes, you have to know what the problem is before you tackle it head-on.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Aug 20, 2015)

- I am an honest person in general.
- I am very loyal when it comes to romantic relationships.
- I have a good sense of humor.
- I'm pretty laid back about things.
- I am a creative person.
- I am very affectionate.
- I am a good listener.


----------



## Aryxia (Aug 20, 2015)

1. I'm pretty empathetic, at least that's what my friends say. Apparently, I also give pretty good advice.
2. I'm open-minded.
3. I'm pretty easy-going.
4. I'm loyal.
5. I'm not afraid to try new things and enjoy a challenge.
6. I'm very diplomatic & good at negotiating.  
7. I'm a very good writer. It's one of the things I'm most proud of.
8. I'd say I'm fairly intelligent. 
9. My legs are hot. 
10. I'm pretty good with money.


----------



## Buggy (Aug 20, 2015)

~I know a lot more than most friends in my class maybe too much
~I'm pretty smart!
~I'm usually nice to everyone I meet
~I make decent art uvu
~I'm pretty creative.
~Careful
~I'm kinda funny


----------



## MrFrond (Aug 20, 2015)

Oh wow! What a nice idea for a thread. It's easy to fall into a pit of self loathing and speak harshly of yourself, and it's nice to see something that challenges us to do otherwise. Nice idea, OP!!! I'm liking what I'm reading here!
Anyways, onto myself!
These will probably be a lot more brief than my negative traits thread post, but ah well! What can you do?
1.) I have initiative. Even with my debilitating agoraphobia, I push myself to set doctor's appointments, therapy appointments, and occasionally make a trip to the store to grocery shop. I also try to go on a walk at least once a day. Even if I'm deep down in my depression and uncontrollable anxiety, I'm pushing myself to do things to get better even if I'd sometimes rather just...Stay in this house forever haha!
2.) I am extremely productive. I am drawing everyday. I can manage to churn out fully colored drawings in just a few hours and sometimes make three new images a day. I've made SOOOOOOO much content this year, and I'm a little pleased with myself in that. Not only because I can work so fast, but because it's helping me improve in my art at a much quicker pace. I've caught on to so many mistakes and weaknesses in my art over the past year and have pushed myself to fix them and am quite happy with where I am currently.
3.) I think I'm kind of a helpful person...Or at least I'm told I am? Even if I'm not always in the best shape, I'll always be their as an ear to chew for people when they're feeling down. I can't stand seeing other people go through a hard time, and talking helps immensely...OR! Just talking TO someone and knowing their listening to you. It's really helpful, and I can offer that to people with little expense to myself.
4.) I make a good effort to not judge anyone and am generally an open-minded person so long as no moral bounds are being breached. I'd never judge someone for something they can't control; the way they look, their orientation, their gender identity, etc.
5.) Even if my self-esteem is pretty BLEH!!!! I'm starting to become happier with my looks. That's probably just because I'm dressing myself up like a stereotypical cartoon nerd, but it works for me because I think that's a cute look...So...I've been able to actually look at myself and think nice things and that's something I'm happy about!
6.) I'm a very faithful friend, a very understanding person, and am generally kind-hearted. I mess up for sure and am not ALWAYS nice and approachable, but...I have good intentions, am always working on fixing elements of myself that are undesirable (paranoia, immense insecurity, grandiosity), and try my best to be as pleasant as possible.

I uh! Think that's all I can think of haha...But this was a nice exercise.


----------



## kayleee (Aug 20, 2015)

Yay, so many nice positive things!! Its so much nicer to see then people talking a bunch of crap about themselves!!


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Aug 20, 2015)

-I'm intelligent.
-I'm reliable when I get over my laziness.
-I have wonderful art skills.
-I don't let emotions cloud my judgement.
-I have a great, if not dark and sadistic, sense of humor.
-I eat what I want and not gain weight or get fat even though I do nothing.

Honestly, I love most everything about myself.


----------



## riummi (Aug 20, 2015)

-i can eat whatever i want and not gain weight (or its so little its insignificant)
-I guess my art skills are better than some
-I'm straightforward and honest (could be hurtful though lol)
-I'm also optimistic most of the time.
-I'm flexible and relaxed 
-I'm pretty open-minded 
-I'm pretty practical and can fix a wide variety of things. (or building things as well.)
-my body is pretty ok c:
-I can be sassy o.e take it or leave it
-I notice small details about someone so that i know their "likes" and "dislikes". So i'm also a good listener 
-I have a pretty good sense of direction


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Aug 21, 2015)

I am determined.
I will not rest until I succeed. 
I'm extremely loyal and smart. 








I'm AWESOME AT TWIRLING FIRE BATONS


----------



## sock (Aug 21, 2015)

-I keep my promises, I'm loyal to my friends
-I'm sorta smart I guess
-I never judge, or try not to - especially without knowing the full story! And I always try to see stuff from other people's point of view.
-I listen
-I'm caring & considerate
-I try and help people as much as possible
-I love others lol
-I'm determined
-I have really nice colored hair (or I think anyway)
-I don't really give a f**k about what others think of me, I really don't xD

Everyone, you're all so beautiful in so many ways! There is good in all of us. I love this thread♥


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 21, 2015)

Yeah I'm not judgmental of people either unless they've proven before they are buttholes. And I'm open to most things as long as it's not including pee, poop or needles things.


----------



## Athera (Aug 21, 2015)

I'm clever and creative, i voice my opinion and don't take **** from anyone. I consider myself to be very open minded and accepting of new ideas. Drawing (i'm not very good at it) but I draw ALL over my school work. I will love you with all my heart if you love me back. AND plus i'm a ****ing badass (that's my self-confidence lol)


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 21, 2015)

Athera said:


> I'm clever and creative, i voice my opinion and don't take **** from anyone. I consider myself to be very open minded and accepting of new ideas. Drawing (i'm not very good at it) but I draw ALL over my school work. I will love you with all my heart if you love me back. AND plus i'm a ****ing badass (that's my self-confidence lol)



I like you. But yeah I voice my opinions too and it's fun that people can't take it or they throw a fit.. It's like dude I'm not gonna agree with you just to please ya lol.


----------



## Athera (Aug 21, 2015)

Thankyou, I like you too now hehe! AND exactly, so many people can't take an honest opinion lol.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 21, 2015)

*hi-five*

Yeah, it's kinda interesting.. cause most of them ain't trolling either. 

And yeah I'm creative too, especially when I sit during lectures and doodle, people get kinda fascinated about me for that lol


----------



## doveling (Aug 21, 2015)

- I am pretty smart
- A good drawer
- Pretty sporty, & a fast runner/swimmer
- I like my singing voice, its pretty good
- I am a good listener
- I am creative and come up with weird + new ideas
- Pretty hilarious, i have a good sense of humour (though i don't laugh much since gross teeth are gross)
- I am really playful! I make games out of everything
- I am okay at doing hairstyles & makeup for friends
- I have a good fashion sense, and an eye for colours
- I am amazing at arguing and using comebacks

so many 'I AMs'


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 21, 2015)

peoyne said:


> - I am pretty smart
> - A good drawer
> - Pretty sporty, & a fast runner/swimmer
> - I like my singing voice, its pretty good
> ...



That's good and have self-confidence, you can never be too good 

But yeah I have pretty good looks they say, so yeah.


----------



## doveling (Aug 21, 2015)

Moko said:


> That's good and have self-confidence, you can never be too good
> 
> But yeah I have pretty good looks they say, so yeah.



ahah i felt so up myself, it was bad.. but yeah a good self confidence doesn't hurt : ' )

i bet you're super pretty!


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 21, 2015)

Yeah and it's always good to have good singing voice, I sound like a frog on crack lol.

Coming from the people who say I have, I believe them


----------



## Athera (Aug 21, 2015)

yeah, i think comebacks and arguing are my specialty too haha!


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 21, 2015)

Athera said:


> yeah, i think comebacks and arguing are my specialty too haha!



Yeah, it's fun to see their reactions because they didn't see that **** coming lol.


----------



## doveling (Aug 21, 2015)

Athera said:


> yeah, i think comebacks and arguing are my specialty too haha!





Moko said:


> Yeah, it's fun to see their reactions because they didn't see that **** coming lol.



ahhah it is a great feeling when you hit someone in the face with an unexpected comeback
its like BURRNNN tss


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 21, 2015)

peoyne said:


> ahhah it is a great feeling when you hit someone in the face with an unexpected comeback
> its like BURRNNN tss



ahah yeah.. their face expression are priceless.


----------



## Ayaya (Aug 21, 2015)

I think I'm relatively cute. I could look in a mirror and liking what I see. I also have a good figure, which people have complimented me a lot! People say I'm kind, but I feel like other people are kinder than me sobs. My family thinks I'm wise too. I also look young and innocent, which hides the wolf inside me pretty well


----------



## MissLily123 (Aug 21, 2015)

I feel i have a good head on my shoulders. I don't give in to peer pressure. I know i have very stubborn, and that can be bad, but sometimes its good for where I am right now in this world. I know what i want and i don't change my mind. I am very good at keeping secrets, and I feel like i have a way with making people feel better in a sense. But thats it i guess


----------



## kassie (Aug 21, 2015)

Since I gave 3 negative traits on the other thread, I'll give 3 positive ones:

- Loyal (seriously, I'll stick with someone through thick and thin as long as they're a decent person)
- Good listener
- Open-minded


----------



## DynosaurDollie (Aug 21, 2015)

I am a resilient, optimistic person who makes a difference in my community.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 21, 2015)

azure said:


> Since I gave 3 negative traits on the other thread, I'll give 3 positive ones:
> 
> - Loyal (seriously, I'll stick with someone through thick and thin as long as they're a decent person)
> - Good listener
> - Open-minded



Are you my unknown twin? This is pretty much me


----------



## mogyay (Aug 21, 2015)

i can eat 2 large domino's in one sitting and i'm really cute while doing it


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Aug 21, 2015)

Oh, and I have an Asian metabolism. I can eat whatever I want and not get fat. I'm so glad I have it and that I'm skinny and healthy. **** gaining weight.


----------



## Athera (Aug 21, 2015)

damn, if i were a lesbian...


----------



## xiaonu (Aug 21, 2015)

I always feel weird doing these thoughts because it feels like bragging but I try not to think of it that way;; so I guess the first thing would be that I'm humble.
-A good listener
-Supportive & open minded
-Caring
-Understanding and forgiving
-Good teamworker, I make sure to get stuff done and fairly
-Optimistic
-Very neat, clean and organized.
-I never lose things
-people often tell me I'm funny and I don't try to be
-family oriented, animal lover
-loyal friend
-I pay attention to little details and read people like a book

Physically I like about myself:
-I'm very petite and tiny and I love it.. 
-I have a good metabolism. I could eat alot of junk if I wanted to, and it wouldn't be a problem.
-I have really bright green eyes
-I have clear skin
-Long curly eyelashes (but annoying curly hair that I straighten)
-Straight teeth
-a baby face


----------



## Dunquixote (Aug 21, 2015)

kayleee said:


> I think there needs to be a little more self love on this forum!!
> So list some of your favorite things about yourself or just general positive qualities you possess
> 
> I'll start! Something I like about myself is that I generally have an easy time talking to people that I've never met before



Thanks for making this thread ; I was actually a little disappointed when I saw the negative thread yesterday because I think a thread like that just indirectly can lead to more depression.  At the same time, I realize that maybe it can help people feel better, since talking about their insecurities about themselves to someone online who doesn't know them could just as well be a way to cope with depression.

One thing that I'm trying to doing more, since I suffer from depression (and because being negative annoys the guy I like ~ as well as myself ), is to be and think more positive.  My positive quality: I try my hardest to be considerate to everyone. :]


----------



## kayleee (Aug 21, 2015)

Dunquixote said:


> Thanks for making this thread ; I was actually a little disappointed when I saw the negative thread yesterday because I think a thread like that just indirectly can lead to more depression.  At the same time, I realize that maybe it can help people feel better, since talking about their insecurities about themselves to someone online who doesn't know them could just as well be a way to cope with depression.
> 
> One thing that I'm trying to doing more, since I suffer from depression (and because being negative annoys the guy I like ~ as well as myself ), is to be and think more positive.  My positive quality: I try my hardest to be considerate to everyone. :]



Yeah, I feel like having a whole thread dedicated to talking badly about yourself kinda sucks! It would be different if it was a place where people talk about their insecurities and then others build them up, but it seems just like a general **** talk fest but everyone's doing the **** talking about themselves. 

I 100% agree with trying to be more positive. My boyfriend is always super positive and I'm always sooo negative that I'm trying really hard to be positive too. I think the guy you like being more positive will definitely help you be the same!


----------



## Albuns (Aug 21, 2015)

This thread radiates with fluffy happiness~
I love it! (\[o v o]/)


----------



## Athera (Aug 22, 2015)

Yes, it's so nice to see people so confident about themselves. Normally IRL if you tell someone your good qualities they automatically assume you have way too much pride. To me, this is kinda therapy to really speak my mind, i'm glad everyone here is so accepting.


----------



## spiderjane (Aug 22, 2015)

i have high metabolism,meaning i can eat alot and not get fat. i'm soft hearted as well. good listener and will always help if it's within my means.


----------



## riummi (Aug 22, 2015)

Athera said:


> Yes, it's so nice to see people so confident about themselves. Normally IRL if you tell someone your good qualities they automatically assume you have way too much pride. To me, this is kinda therapy to really speak my mind, i'm glad everyone here is so accepting.



True, it's easier to focus on our negatives quality instead of our positive ones. Everyone kind of ends up "putting themselves down" for others/society. Though one could just be humble.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 22, 2015)

Izzy Reincarnated said:


> Oh, and I have an Asian metabolism. I can eat whatever I want and not get fat. I'm so glad I have it and that I'm skinny and healthy. **** gaining weight.



I do too actually. Like, yeah obviously I don't eat 5 packets of crisps a day so I wouldn't get it but yeah I have a bit of butt but people like that so I shall not complain 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Athera said:


> Yes, it's so nice to see people so confident about themselves. Normally IRL if you tell someone your good qualities they automatically assume you have way too much pride. To me, this is kinda therapy to really speak my mind, i'm glad everyone here is so accepting.



Yeah, people IRL might think I'm a bit high and mighty, but seriously I have a pretty good feeling about myself and what I'm into and if I don't like something I tell them. Well, yeah I might be a bit less cynical and snappy IRL though if I'm not in the right company but yeah if you can't handle me or my interests you are free to get the hell out.


----------



## Athera (Aug 23, 2015)

****, we are so similar it's insane ahahah!


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 23, 2015)

Athera said:


> ****, we are so similar it's insane ahahah!



Haha, yeah I don't feel that with many people but with those I do it's a bit creepy in a good way I guess


----------



## pillow bunny (Aug 23, 2015)

N/A


----------



## kayleee (Aug 23, 2015)

pillow bunny said:


> N/A



This statement is false


----------



## pillow bunny (Aug 23, 2015)

N/A


----------



## Mairmalade (Aug 23, 2015)

I don't have a temper and never get angry. I'm always able to keep myself in check and view the situation calmly.


----------



## Athera (Aug 26, 2015)

That is such a good attribute to have, I hate when people freak out over nothing.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 26, 2015)

Athera said:


> That is such a good attribute to have, I hate when people freak out over nothing.



Yeah.. I can have a bit of temper but then it's mostly people around me that gets me started by getting all fired up because there is a towel where it shouldn't be or stuff like that


----------



## Athera (Aug 26, 2015)

Yeah that's understandable. I get pissed when I wake up and there's no milk in the fridge for my coffee lol.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 26, 2015)

Athera said:


> Yeah that's understandable. I get pissed when I wake up and there's no milk in the fridge for my coffee lol.



Well yeah my mom is like that 24*7

like omgawd it's my bra on that chair why didn't you remove it?

it's like well it doesn't disturb me so.. uh take care of your own things lol


----------



## Javocado (Aug 27, 2015)

i love me too much!


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Aug 29, 2015)

My ability to be negative ALL THE TIME.


----------



## MrPicklez (Aug 29, 2015)

I have a beard.


----------



## Joy (Aug 29, 2015)

I am nice and understanding
I like to tell it as it is ( some might not see this as a positive)


----------



## pafupafu (Aug 29, 2015)

everything about me is positive


----------



## kayleee (Sep 1, 2015)

Let me hear more positive qaulities pls


----------



## milkday (Sep 1, 2015)

I have nice eyes? I'm also good at making my friend Cat laugh~ she's so shy and she never laughs at home, so when I visited her mum texted my mother saying "they must be having a great time- cat never usually laughs"


----------



## Acruoxil (Sep 1, 2015)

I'm not the one to judge that 

Though I think I understand people really well so I don't have a hard time talking or relating to them.

- - - Post Merge - - -



kisskissfall-inlove said:


> I have nice eyes? I'm also good at making my friend Cat laugh~ she's so shy and she never laughs at home, so when I visited her mum texted my mother saying "they must be having a great time- cat never usually laughs"



Aww that's so nice of you :')


----------



## milkday (Sep 1, 2015)

She's not shy, I suppose... She is a selective mute at school- she never speaks in lessons so I speak for her. Her parents are having her tested for autism and aspergers because they know something isn't quite right, we're just not sure what


----------



## Albuns (Sep 1, 2015)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> My ability to be negative ALL THE TIME.



Meeeeeee~

Also, I guess my patience to listen and evaluate before judging?
I'm not sure really.


----------



## Jamborenium (Sep 1, 2015)

None what so ever.


----------



## SockHead (Sep 1, 2015)

Cast judgement on no1! also I try to assume rude people are just having a bad day


----------



## MrPicklez (Sep 1, 2015)

kayleee said:


> Let me hear more positive qaulities pls



Omelette du fromage.


----------

